# Oregon Trail Deluxe [RESOLVED]



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I downloaded Oregon Trail Deluxe, as it's now abandonware and free to download, but it doesn't work properly. It freezes after about 5 min. of play.

Would this have anything to do with the fact that it is incompatible with Windows XP, and if so, is there a way to fix that?

Thanks


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

What version of Windows was it designed for? Try running it in compatibility mode for that version (right-click on the file, and go Properties -> Compatibility). If it's a very old game, it may not run on XP at all, no matter what. Some games are just completely incompatible with the latest hardware and OS's.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks. I got it to run perfectly in DosBox.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Oregon Trail Deluxe*

Glad to hear it. Have fun!


----------

